# List of Herbs & Spices for Cooking



## Steve (May 1, 2014)

Sometime ago (on another forum) I had a list of all the herbs and what foods they would go best with and there was another section with the foods and what herb would go best with it...
There was another section on spices indicating which spice to use for what food....
I can't find that site anymore...,, The forum has since closed....

Can someone *PLEASE *help me and tell me where to find such information ????

It would be nice to use different herbs and spices to make the main dishes tasty...


----------



## rkunsaw (May 1, 2014)

Maybe this will be useful

http://www.realfood4realpeople.com/spice.html


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the site..It surely willl be helpful, however there was another site that listed the food and what herb or spice to cook with it...
I will definately be using this one, for sure....


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 2, 2014)

I found these 2 sites that I felt were closest to your request. The 2nd one I think might be exactly what you're looking for.

http://www.localharvest.org/blog/39774/entry/what_herbs_go_with_what

http://extension.udel.edu/factsheet/herbs-spices-what-goes-with-what-food/


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2014)

Thanks Lois...

BANG ON !!!!!!!!!

That could be a great help for those that are looking for different herbs in cooking ......


----------



## Steve (May 4, 2014)

Thank-you for the help..
I shall be printing it to keep in my personal cookbook .......


----------

